# Andy Schleck, O'Grady booted from Vuelta



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

for boozing after the team dinner... 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/updated-andy-schleck-ogrady-removed-from-vuelta


----------



## heffergm (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like Saxo using any excuse they can to get some shots in at the guys leaving next year...

Admittedly they broke a rule, but I can't imagine Andy was out binging and purging before the 10th stage.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Guess Riis is a hard man.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I will take shallow pretext for a thousand Alex. . .


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

they had bier.
riis had wine made from sour grapes.

i wonder if frank will bow out due to bad fish...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm sure leaving the team next year had zero influence on his decision...........


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*Riis seems to have*



wiz525 said:


> for boozing after the team dinner...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/updated-andy-schleck-ogrady-removed-from-vuelta


a different set of rules for the ToC and the Vuelta. Saxo Bank didn't miss the opportunity while here in California to enjoy the visit. Fabian ought to remember to have an after dinner brandy this week.

Weaksauce on Bjarne for being a petty man.

Boy Bjarne and el pistelero - they deserve each other.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

PaleAleYum said:


> Boy Bjarne and el pistelero - they deserve each other.


Yes, apparently they do.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I thought they were caught riding Treks during the rest day...


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

So you just assume this is all Riis' fault? Two sides to every story.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Sounds like Saxo using any excuse they can to get some shots in at the guys leaving next year...


That would be my non-expert analysis.



> Guess Riis is a hard man.


Vengeful is more like it.

Riis says Frank Schleck "needs to attack", but sends his best teammates home?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

gh1 said:


> So you just assume this is all Riis' fault? Two sides to every story.


It's not against the tour policy to have a drink or two. I'd assume riding intoxicated would be against policy, but most likely would destroy performance, especially in the given heat. 

Perhaps they said something that really pissed him off, but I see no other reason that they needed to be pulled, unless pulling them was to cover something else up.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Lame.

I have to admit. I only saw the headline and I thought they were caught doping. I'm a big AS and Saxo fan and was very disappointed. But hell. If I were him I'd be boozing it up too. Probably be partying with boonen and haussler as well!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

AJL said:


> Yes, apparently they do.


 And maybe they should recruit Cavendish and Vaughters to their "All-Star Nasty Guys" squad..

Can you imagine having to ride a 40k TT with JV squeaking into your earpeice" Ugg..I think I would rather spelunk in a septic tank...


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*Andy and Stuart both*



gh1 said:


> So you just assume this is all Riis' fault? Two sides to every story.


are at fault for breaking team policy on drinking after dinner.

But Bjarne is at fault for placing his personal feelings ahead of his sponsors. Handicapping your own team two riders over this? Wonder if the sponsors feel the same?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

According to a new report posted on cn.com, the Dynamic Duo were out until 5 A.M. -- 5 A.M.!!!! Holy_ jerez_, Batman! Gotta say, for those two to be out so late, their heart is not in the race. Of course, this has nothing to do with the fact that both will be racing for the new Luxembourg-based Team [FILL IN SPONSOR NAME HERE] in 2011. Would have preferred to have seen guys like Chris Horner and Janez Brajkovic in the GC hunt instead.

Good move by Riis. To wit:

"Saxo Bank team manager Bjarne Riis has revealed that he sent Andy Schleck and Stuart O'Grady home from the Vuelta a España because they stayed out until 5 a.m. last night. The duo were withdrawn by their team ahead of today's stage 10 from Tarragona to Vilanova i la Geltrú.

"They haven't respected the rules of the team," Riis said after the stage. "Whether it's one glass or ten, at 5 a.m., it's inexcusable. I've done what I had to do. The rules of the team are the same for everyone. We are professionals and we have to act professionally. I had to take this decision. It's up to them to assume the consequences of what they've done."


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Can we now expect Frank to go 110% for the win?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

fornaca68 said:


> According to a new report posted on cn.com, the Dynamic Duo were out until 5 A.M. -- 5 A.M.!!!! Holy_ jerez_, Batman! Gotta say, for those two to be out so late, their heart is not in the race. Of course, this has nothing to do with the fact that both will be racing for the new Luxembourg-based Team [FILL IN SPONSOR NAME HERE] in 2011. Would have preferred to have seen guys like Chris Horner and Janez Brajkovic in the GC hunt instead.
> 
> Good move by Riis. To wit:
> 
> ...


Correct that they're not in it to win it, they're support staff on this tour. They can have an off day and lose time as long as they're within the elimination time. 

I think it's Riis trying to prove who is boss....by shooting himself in the foot. I find it zero coincidence that he did this to riders leaving and hurting Frank's odds. 

General observation....why is it that riders who do well tend to leave Riis sooner or later?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Wouldn't "punishment" have been making them ride?


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Wouldn't "punishment" have been making them ride?


hehe. on the front. from the gun! a real hardman's solution.

really, there are much better ways to deal with this rather than sabatoge the team's chances. methinks we'll never know the whole story


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

One glass of Sangria and Schleck would be sauced, but staying out until 5am and (probably) being able to finish a stage is impressive.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*I stand corrected*



gh1 said:


> So you just assume this is all Riis' fault? Two sides to every story.


Given the rest of the story.......

Riis decision was correct. Its unfortunate that short timers disease has affected certain members of the Saxo camp.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Massively unprofessional, showing a real lack of judgement and disrespecting the sponsors, the race and the fans.

I can only imagine the fuss if Contador had been doing it, but because it's the Golden boy it turns out to be Bjarnes fault?


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

When's the start time - noon, 13:00? Plenty of time to sleep it off. Riis is just paranoid they were off trying to steal sponsors.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

PaleAleYum said:


> Given the rest of the story.......
> 
> Riis decision was correct. Its unfortunate that short timers disease has affected certain members of the Saxo camp.


one side claims they were home at 1am, the other at 5am. Which one is true?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

olr1 said:


> Massively unprofessional, showing a real lack of judgement and disrespecting the sponsors, the race and the fans.
> 
> I can only imagine the fuss if Contador had been doing it, but because it's the Golden boy it turns out to be Bjarnes fault?


If beer and staying out is unprofessional, I'd hate to hear what you think about the dopers.


I know I'm not alone here, but I suspect more than a few of us have done a race after staying out a later than we should have and perhaps also drinking a little more than we should have....then performing a lot better than we should have.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spade2you said:


> I know I'm not alone here, but I suspect more than a few of us have done a race after staying out a later than we should have and perhaps also drinking a little more than we should have....then performing a lot better than we should have.


but you don's cash in a nice fat salary for that.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Another rumour was that AS is trying to recruit Cancellara to his new team and Riis is desperate to prevent this. So splitting them up wouldn't hurt.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

EDUC8-or said:


> One glass of Sangria and Schleck would be sauced, but staying out until 5am and (probably) being able to finish a stage is impressive.


Thats a funny point. What does he weigh about a buck 30 with no body fat? Probably had to wait till 5am to go home so that he could walk and not be carried.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Those hours after midnight always go fast.
Andy "What time is it Stuey?"
OGrady "Sh!t, we better go"


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

gh1 said:


> Thats a funny point. What does he weigh about a buck 30 with no body fat? Probably had to wait till 5am to go home so that he could walk and not be carried.


67kg, not that light.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

den bakker said:


> but you don's cash in a nice fat salary for that.


True, I make it doing a job....where I mostly spend my time on RBR.......  

A brew or two and staying out a little late isn't going to hinder their support role. Some of my better performances were under those circumstances. Perhaps I can partially attribute my bland performance on not drinking enough beer. 

Given that alcohol is served on the podium, I don't think the GTs frown too much on it. Had they staggered to the line and were piss drunk and putting other riders at risk, that would be another story.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

spade2you said:


> A brew or two and staying out a little late isn't going to hinder their support role.


5am is more than a little late and they got booted for the lack of respect for the team and its rules they have been showing lately. Basicly they have short timers syndrome and its showing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> 5am is more than a little late and they got booted for the lack of respect for the team and its rules they have been showing lately. Basicly they have short timers syndrome and its showing.


He couldn't call them? Neither has a cell phone? I suspect that they would have been able to finish the stage appropraitely and we would have not been the wiser of what happened the night before.

I think Riis was trying to teach them all a lesson. However, proving a point will probably shoot most of their Vuelta ambitions in the foot.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spade2you said:


> True, I make it doing a job....where I mostly spend my time on RBR.......
> 
> A brew or two and staying out a little late isn't going to hinder their support role. Some of my better performances were under those circumstances. Perhaps I can partially attribute my bland performance on not drinking enough beer.
> 
> Given that alcohol is served on the podium, I don't think the GTs frown too much on it. Had they staggered to the line and were piss drunk and putting other riders at risk, that would be another story.


so that's your experience from 3 straight weeks of racing or? 
you still have not understood it has nothing to do with rules of the vuelta but saxo banks own rules?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

rockstar2083 said:


> When's the start time - noon, 13:00? Plenty of time to sleep it off. Riis is just paranoid they were off trying to steal sponsors.


a bit after one. assuming it was 5am: So breakfast 3 hours before the race puts you at 10am. 5 hours of sleep at best, before a 110mile stage and a week of racing after that day? yeah plenty of time to sleep it off.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wiz525 said:


> for boozing after the team dinner...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/updated-andy-schleck-ogrady-removed-from-vuelta


They couldn't let them race because the booze would cause them to have an abnormally high testosterone level like Floyd did from drinking Jack Daniels.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

spade2you said:


> He couldn't call them? Neither has a cell phone? I suspect that they would have been able to finish the stage appropraitely and we would have not been the wiser of what happened the night before.


Are they teenagers or adults? They knew the rules and knowingly broke them. You also assuming this is the only incident of they ignoring the team rules (those trek banners did not shoot themselves). Like people have said Riis prolly had enough of the BS from the people who are leaving, decided to enforce the rules. If you have rules and don't enforce them its gets harder and harder to get people to follow them, and not just the people who are breaking at the moment but in the future.


----------



## heffergm (Jul 9, 2010)

So he sent them home... like little kids. That does Saxo absolutely no good. Better to have dealt with it in private and treated them like poorly performing employees.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Better to have dealt with it in private and treated them like poorly performing employees.


Docking a bit of their paycheck and them make them ride might be worthy punishment.
Staying out until 5AM is pretty poor taste for anyone who has to work the next day, but I reckon at this stage of the game, more than a few of the Saxo riders are just "phoning it in".


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

wiz525 said:


> for boozing after the team dinner...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/updated-andy-schleck-ogrady-removed-from-vuelta


i'd drink too... it's such a boring vuelta this year!


----------



## kyroadguy (May 26, 2009)

would be my life this is to cover up a "program" gone awry. Same thing with planned crashes.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*I miss 5AM*



Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> i'd drink too... it's such a boring vuelta this year!


 LOL.
Just reading this thread made me go to the fridge and grab a cold one!:thumbsup: 

The whole thing is pretty amusing, actually. Andy and Stuey like teenagers, basically flipping Bjarne the bird, and Bjarne reacting by pulling the ' overly strict dad' routine. It almost somewhat makes up for an otherwise boring Vuelta (except I really liked the nightime TT on stage 1)


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It all just shows how the team is taking the Vuelta, nobody seems to care, even Frank!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

So let's get to the real story: Andy purportedly had only one drink and he was out until 5 A.M.??? So I guess he was drinking O'Douls with O'Grady the rest of the time? Come on, he was at some tapas bar in Taragona talking it up with the senoritas. I'd say he had more than 1 drink. And, of yeah, he had a GT stage the next morning. 

This one is a no-brainer, easy decision for Riis.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Another reason why transfers should not be announced until after the Vuelta. With all the shake-ups, mergers, etc. I get the feeling only about 10% of the field, and then mostly Spanish riders, actually look like they give a crap.

Wanna bet Bruyneel and Radio Shack are having a good chuckle about this? I'm surprised Johan hasn't been in front of a camera stating that if The Shack were invited then Chris, Levi, Andreas, and Janez would be riding to win but if the Vuelta wants half-assed...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting - they broke team rules and Riis is a so-and-so for enforcing discipline.

Guess he should have just let them booze it up, right?

I like AS as well, but that was not prof - he's a kid, so I understand it a bit, but O'Grady?...not cool.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Sounds like good discipline to me. AS enroute to be a boozer, needs some swift action to show it is not okay. O'Grady is a has-been so a bit harsh for him but got to treat them both equally. If Riis had been any more lenient would be irresponsible and a poor show of team leadership. Else, AS would be finishing 100th next tour. Nobody wants to see how the mighty have fallen, especially one that hasn't even won a tour yet. Frankly, AS hasn't even earned his laurels to have a drink.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

moabbiker said:


> Sounds like good discipline to me. AS enroute to be a boozer, needs some swift action to show it is not okay. O'Grady is a has-been so a bit harsh for him but got to treat them both equally. If Riis had been any more lenient would be irresponsible and a poor show of team leadership. Else, AS would be finishing 100th next tour. Nobody wants to see how the mighty have fallen, especially one that hasn't even won a tour yet. Frankly, AS hasn't even earned his laurels to have a drink.



I find it a bit harsh to refer to a very talented rider who is simply getting a bit older as a "has been." The guy is still considerably more talented than just about anyone else throwing a leg over a bike, and even many of those doing it for a living. I'm sure a whole lot of lower tier riders and U.S. domestic pros would like to have his legs and lungs.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

nayr497 said:


> I find it a bit harsh to refer to a very talented rider who is simply getting a bit older as a "has been." The guy is still considerably more talented than just about anyone else throwing a leg over a bike, and even many of those doing it for a living. I'm sure a whole lot of lower tier riders and U.S. domestic pros would like to have his legs and lungs.


I can only agree. O'Grady is still one hell of a rider.

And AS 'enroute to be a boozer'..Let me tell you from my experience that there are pro's out there who enjoy drinking and going out as much as any twenty-something guy.

It's not because you enjoy a beer once in a while (even during a competition) you're suddenly Tom Boonen. :thumbsup:


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

so nobody on here (that's flaming AS and O'Grady) has ever shown up a little hungover to work? it's really irrelevant that their work is to ride 110 miles since that's really not all that difficult to them. it's just partying a little bit on a worknight. they did it and got punished. no big deal to me. 

and from what i understand, it's not all that uncommon...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Dan Gerous said:


> It all just shows how the team is taking the Vuelta, nobody seems to care, even Frank!


Its a nice training race for Worlds. A legit GT on par with the Giro or Le Tour- no way.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Liquigas have a systematic drinking program going on...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*The other side of the story*



> He denied he and Schleck had been out drinking until 5am and claimed Riis’ decision had been harsh.
> 
> “We stepped out of the team hotel at 10pm and stopped for a couple of beers at a bar in the local piazza,” O'Grady said.
> 
> “We had two beers, that's all. Some members of the European press over here have made us sound like we were on the drink all night. That's simply not true. I don't want to sound like I'm whinging, but the decision to pull us out of the race was harsh.”


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ogr...-championship-build-up-after-vuelta-expulsion


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Liquigas have a systematic drinking program going on...


They're fired. All of them. And they're all alcoholics.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Don't want to whine, but will anyway!*



Coolhand said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ogr...-championship-build-up-after-vuelta-expulsion


1 beer or 13 - not during a major race.

O'Grady is a veteren and knows the rules - he should have also kept his young team leader out of trouble. I hope this isn't O'Grady's swansong on Saxo (see edit at bottom)- hope he redemes himself.

And didn't Andy say, before the race, that he would be a professional and honor the team with his full efforts for the remainder of the season? Fail! 

“It also means I've ridden my last race for Saxo Bank. This is not the way I would have wanted my career racing for Bjarne Riis to end. I've ridden my guts out on the front for the team for the last six seasons.” O'Grady from Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I prefer "whinging" sounds better. . .


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LostViking said:


> 1 beer or 13 - not during a major race.


They didn't drink during the race. 

Since when did RBR turn into The Church of Mormon?


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I actually have more respect for AS now than I did before.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Church of da Rules!*



spade2you said:


> They didn't drink during the race.
> 
> Since when did RBR turn into The Church of Mormon?


Hey, I don't care if they drink themselves silly during the off-season, or even between races - more power to 'em - however when you have Frank trying to win this thing in Spain, you shouldn't do anything to jeapordize your performance the next day.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Hey, I don't care if they drink themselves silly during the off-season, or even between races - more power to 'em - however when you have Frank trying to win this thing in Spain, you shouldn't do anything to jeapordize your performance the next day.


I don't know if you've ever drank a beer or two the day before you ride your bike but......it's not that big of a deal. Riis (intentionally) jeapordized Frank's chances by throwing them out. Given that Liquigas didn't implode after that table of beer, I think they would have been alright. Trust me.

Again, podium winners have champagne, which I'd think would be much worse for you than beer. At least the bottle of champagne I chugged didn't feel so great the next day.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

ronbo613 said:


> That would be my non-expert analysis.
> 
> 
> Vengeful is more like it.
> ...


Yes, Riis holds a grudge. See cf. Swan Bike Toss of the 1997 Tour de France.

http://velochimp.com/2008/05/15/riis-bike-throw/


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

orange_julius said:


> Yes, Riis holds a grudge. See cf. Swan Bike Toss of the 1997 Tour de France.
> 
> http://velochimp.com/2008/05/15/riis-bike-throw/


Meh, wasn't that more roid rage than anything?


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

The beer is inconsequential, but rolling in at 5 AM? I sure hope there was a stripper involved in the story somewhere. Maybe I'm getting old, but there has to be serious carnality involved to keep me up till 5 AM.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

i love that riis is one to talk about following rules...


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm not so sure they were out til 5. O'Grady denies it, and Riis's quote in the Velonews article is: "It doesn’t matter if it was one drink or 10, or if he was out until five in the morning and that’s between us anyway, rules are made to be kept,” 

That doesn't sound like he's saying they were out until 5. he says "if". I later saw the same quote in a different pulication where they left out the "or if" part.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Full Circle*



JohnHenry said:


> i love that riis is one to talk about following rules...


Yeah man, everything comes around one day. Now it's his job to enforce the rules, however ironic that might be.

Hey I'm just a fat Freddie on a bike, but if I was in Riis' position - would have done exactly the same thing - without team discipline, you're sunk.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Hey I'm just a fat Freddie on a bike, but if I was in Riis' position - would have done exactly the same thing - without team discipline, you're sunk.


Without a team, you're more sunk. Rules may be rules, but the damn sport is about winning. Besides, this isn't even a rule of the Vuelta. One hates to quote GoGo and Steve, but Steve said it most accurately, "it seems he has cut off the nose to spite the face."


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Without a team, you're more sunk. Rules may be rules, but the damn sport is about winning. Besides, this isn't even a rule of the Vuelta. One hates to quote GoGo and Steve, but Steve said it most accurately, "it seems he has cut off the nose to spite the face."


because both riders provided such an impressive ride the first week. Oh wait they did not. 
Will you eventually realize this has nothing to do with vuelta rules? I guess not.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

den bakker said:


> because both riders provided such an impressive ride the first week. Oh wait they did not.
> Will you eventually realize this has nothing to do with vuelta rules? I guess not.


Their job was to begin in a few days or so.

The fact that this has nothing to do with Vuelta rules is exactly my point. Riis certainly proved his point, but of the real objectives. Unless he was doing them a favor and covering something up, I can't see this as anything beyond proving that he can get revenge on Andy, Frank, and O'Grady for next season. He made them and he can also break them. Good for him.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Next great rivalry*



spade2you said:


> Their job was to begin in a few days or so.
> 
> The fact that this has nothing to do with Vuelta rules is exactly my point. Riis certainly proved his point, but of the real objectives. Unless he was doing them a favor and covering something up, I can't see this as anything beyond proving that he can get revenge on Andy, Frank, and O'Grady for next season. He made them and he can also break them. Good for him.


Perhaps, if so - we could be seeing the begining of the next great rivalry - Saxo vs Schleck Team - all anger and drama for next season. 
My prediction: Majority here will be with Team Schleck (who seem to be replacing the fading TRS minus Lance in RBR fandom) against "evil" Saxo with Riis/Coantdor (as Conti is already a populare villian hereabouts). Same outcome though - Conti wins TdF in 2011 as well.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Perhaps, if so - we could be seeing the begining of the next great rivalry - Saxo vs Schleck Team - all anger and drama for next season.
> My prediction: Majority here will be with Team Schleck (who seem to be replacing the fading TRS minus Lance in RBR fandom) against "evil" Saxo with Riis/Coantdor (as Conti is already a populare villian hereabouts). Same outcome though - Conti wins TdF in 2011 as well.


Most likely. Although sooner or later Conti will be getting old and AS will be hitting his true prime. Provided each rider stays healthy and doesn't get involved in bad crashes, we could have a nice rivalry for the next couple of years.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry to revive this, but I was behind in my watching when it happened...



spade2you said:


> Without a team, you're more sunk. Rules may be rules, but the damn sport is about winning. Besides, this isn't even a rule of the Vuelta. One hates to quote GoGo and Steve, but Steve said it most accurately, "it seems he has cut off the nose to spite the face."


Couldn't agree w/ you more, spade2you- Riis practically guaranteeing (sp?) that his team will do nothing in this GT. 
Way to go, Bjarne, whooHOO!!  
What I find fascinating in this thread is that everyone seems to believe Riis' story - hook, line and sinker. I have a pretty good nose for smelling BS- and am positive there is no way that Andy and Stuey were out until 5am. That is pure Saxo HR spin.
I do agree that they broke the rules, and perhaps Riis needed to stamp his authority on the team (why? aren't they all leaving? :lol, but that punishment was retarded.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

RRRoubaix said:


> Sorry to revive this, but I was behind in my watching when it happened...
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree w/ you more, spade2you- Riis practically guaranteeing (sp?) that his team will do nothing in this GT.
> ...


Frank is in fifth - pretty good for a team that is doing "nothing in this GT"
And no, everyone is not buying Riis' story - in fact, at least half of those who posted seem to believe Riis made a bad call.
In the end it seems it really doesn't matter who is at fault here - we tend to support our favorites, even when they break the rules, and attack our favorite villains, even when they are justified in what they do.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

True enough, LostViking- I guess that's why we love to watch bicycle racing!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

they broke rules, they were disciplined
pretty simple
I'm not a big Bjarne fan but I've seen and read about his 'team building' system
he runs them almost like a military unit, I see nothing here that is out of that realm


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> t
> he runs them almost like a military unit, I see nothing here that is out of that realm


Other than his winners tend to leave?


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Close. . .*



AJL said:


> Guess Riis is a hard man.


Bjarne Riis is stupid, bald twit. Nothing wrong with drinking some drinks after a race.


----------

